# Lightroom tip site



## Ian.B (Aug 27, 2015)

Mods are welcome to move or remove if need be.

just found this one and it solved a probl ................... and it re-educated me about a short cut I had forgotten . "O" shows the grids for the crop tool. "R" turns on the crop tool and "O" moves through the various grids


couple of free eBooks there also (??)


----------



## theWeissGuy (Aug 28, 2015)

Ian.B said:


> Mods are welcome to move or remove if need be.
> 
> just found this one and it solved a probl ................... and it re-educated me about a short cut I had forgotten . "O" shows the grids for the crop tool. "R" turns on the crop tool and "O" moves through the various grids
> 
> ...



Thanks - looks useful.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 28, 2015)

And Shift-O will rotate the Fibonacci spiral.


----------



## davidedric (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the link, but it's a shame it only goes up to 2009/10 and Lightroom 3, so far as I can tell.

Dave


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 28, 2015)

Ian, if you want shortcuts then I suggest you download Victoria's most comprehensive list: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/keyboard-shortcuts/

Also, are you aware that Ctrl+/ or Cmd+/ will give you the most common shortcuts for the module that you're currently in?


----------

